# Shampoo



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

What kind of shampoo does everyone use on their maltese? I have tried everything and Coconut still scratches.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

We use Aussie moist shampoo and conditioner. Our breeder used it on all her dogs so we use it on Gigi and it works great!


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jun 23 2009, 10:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796067


> We use Aussie moist shampoo and conditioner. Our breeder used it on all her dogs so we use it on Gigi and it works great! [/B]


The people shampoo?


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Coconuts @ Jun 23 2009, 11:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796069


> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jun 23 2009, 10:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796067





> We use Aussie moist shampoo and conditioner. Our breeder used it on all her dogs so we use it on Gigi and it works great! [/B]


The people shampoo?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yup.


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jun 23 2009, 10:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796071


> QUOTE (Coconuts @ Jun 23 2009, 11:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796069





> QUOTE (ilovemymaltese @ Jun 23 2009, 10:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796067





> We use Aussie moist shampoo and conditioner. Our breeder used it on all her dogs so we use it on Gigi and it works great! [/B]


The people shampoo?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yup. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I use Granier sleek and shine Yup people shampoo and conditioner but I only use it every couple of weeks


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I have had great results with Nature's Specialties Plum Silky shampoo. I also use their other products and like them all.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Pure Paws
:thumbsup:


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

Thank you!!! I will try some of these and see how she does! As soon as she comes in from a bath she scratches around her face, ears and neck its driving me nuts! :smpullhair:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I use Earthbath or Aubrey. No scratching issues.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

If she is scratching you might want to consider a "soothing" type of formula or maybe one for allergies. Also, make sure you have rinsed her very well. I am wondering if you are not getting all the product out when rinsing.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Bella was an after bath scratcher. Hers was really extreme though and I don't know if Coconut is that bad. Hopefully not. Anyway I tried everything under the sun and now the only thing I can use on her is medicated shampoo. The first time I used it the difference was night and day.


----------



## GrandTheftAlice (Jun 1, 2009)

Vellus shampoo,conditioner, satin cream, and tangle out! They smell SOO good!!!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I use Coat Handler on one Noelle have used Pure Paws on Riley and liked it, but just recently tried Natures Specialty Coconut Shampoo and the Aloe Conditioner and love it and used the Natures Specialtie Plum Silky on Chloe and the Aloe Conditioner and love that for her. I think i'm switching to Natures Specialties.


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

Please try to avoid anything not natural (whether pet or people products) for sensitive skin, and if you want to avoid cancer and other health problems. Nature's Specialties, Pure Paws, Aubrey, Earthbath all are natural :biggrin: .

http://www.helium.com/items/824776-how-dan...in-your-shampoo

I'd also stay away from pet shampoos that will not list ingredients, bad sign.


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

I have been using a hypo allergenic shampoo by Natural Groomer and vita silk cond. that is hypo allergenic but I'm thinking it's not all natural. I rinse her like crazy so I know I've got all the shampoo and cond. out. She doesn't scratch all the time but does do it often but just around her head and sometime she acts like something is on her tail. I have to express her anal glands every week or she has issues with them. 
Thank you all I will try some of these till I find one that works for her.


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

I've tried Furfection products before (not because he has sensitive skin, just because I like products lol) and when they were under the original owner I know it had very natural and gentle ingredients. They sold to another company, but I think I remember them saying that the new company would keep the same formulas. Here is the link: Furfection. I see they have one for sensitive skin, also I remember seeing the new owner join as a vendor here so you could always ask her about it. I think her username is the same as the store name (le pet petite).
Here's another one you could look into: Spot Organics


----------



## nic05 (Jun 11, 2009)

I use Pet Head 'Life's an Itch'...smells fruity  
Try using shampoo that contains oatmeal and aloe vera (soothing shampoo)


----------



## karmeng (Feb 3, 2008)

I use Chris Christensen DAY To DAY moisturizing shampoo, and only 1 a month I use Chris Christensen White On White shampoo. For daily brushing I use Ice On Ice leave in detangller and finishing spray. I am very pleased with result.

Karmen


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i like this one as well and blue hypoallergenic for allergy dogs 

sounds like your dog is having an allergic reaction to shampoos and may need to use hypoallergenic shampoo and i prefer all natural so earthbath and blue hypoallergenic are great natural shampoos 

Keep in mind most dogs will itch after bath a little that is normal but excessive itching and red bumps means they have allergic reaction to something in shampoo -- another thing can be the water as there are chemicals in the water so using distilled water for allergy dogs is recommended 


QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Jun 24 2009, 06:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796153


> I use Earthbath or Aubrey. No scratching issues.[/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

this is true but some allergy dogs are allergic to oatmeal as it is a grain and life's an itch and i beleive that has tea tree oil so if it is allergic reaction they can react to that as well as one of the top things allergy dogs are allergic to is meleuca tree which is what tea tree oil is from - can you check the life's an itch to see if it has tea tree in it as not 100% sure. 

also oatmeal is very drying to the skin

QUOTE (nic05 @ Jun 24 2009, 10:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796491


> I use Pet Head 'Life's an Itch'...smells fruity
> Try using shampoo that contains oatmeal and aloe vera (soothing shampoo)[/B]


----------



## nic05 (Jun 11, 2009)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jun 28 2009, 09:59 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797916


> this is true but some allergy dogs are allergic to oatmeal as it is a grain and life's an itch and i beleive that has tea tree oil so if it is allergic reaction they can react to that as well as one of the top things allergy dogs are allergic to is meleuca tree which is what tea tree oil is from - can you check the life's an itch to see if it has tea tree in it as not 100% sure.
> 
> also oatmeal is very drying to the skin
> 
> QUOTE (nic05 @ Jun 24 2009, 10:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796491





> I use Pet Head 'Life's an Itch'...smells fruity
> Try using shampoo that contains oatmeal and aloe vera (soothing shampoo)[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

Your right it does have tea tree oil.. my pup seems to be doing okay with it, so he's probably not allergic to the ingredients. :smheat:


----------



## 1malt4me (Oct 6, 2006)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 23 2009, 09:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796086


> I have had great results with Nature's Specialties Plum Silky shampoo. I also use their other products and like them all. [/B]


I like these too.

I tried Pure Paws but didn't like it.


----------



## rojenn (Jun 14, 2009)

Good Morning Everyone and Happy July 4th!

Thank you for the shampoo information. I have read the Shampoo posts, yet, as a slow learner, and wishing to use my local resources, I have further queries. 

Shampoo Question #1: What to use to maintain full coat and the excellent health and longevity of Ophelia's Olive Flower?
Shampoo Question #2: Is the blue shampoo listed in a reply post, the same as the trueblue shampoo?

Husband Roean is an OCD label reader. He has given himself a wide-scope education regarding the multi-techno-syllabic descriptions on the back of shampoos, lotions and food content ingredients. He has been warning against disclosed and undisclosed chemicals in food and skin products for years citing the increase in cancer and diabetes, etc. in the last 40 plus years. Yesterday we went shopping for shampoo for Ophelia's Olive Flower. The products Roean selected were the following: 

Earthbath-Tea Tree Oil and Aloe Vera, 
Trueblue Moisture Rich Conditioning Creme and 
Trueblue Easy Comb Detangling Spray. 

I also have CC Ice on Ice, however Ro is concerned regarding the 'sunscreen" chemical issue and there are no ingredients listed. (As one who used to show poodles, I have used #1 All Systems, Crown Royal-Magic Touch etc., but ingredients are not listed.) Ro and I wish to maintain full coat on Ophelia's Olive Flower by using safe and effective product. Can anyone supply feed back on the effectiveness in maintaining full Malt coat in regarding the products Ro selected and on the effectiveness and ingredients in the CC products?

RoJenn XXXOOO

PS: Dear Joe et. al., This site is no less than a brilliant resource!!!! Thank you all so much for this wealth of information.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Puppy Lover @ Jun 24 2009, 01:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796247


> Please try to avoid anything not natural (whether pet or people products) for sensitive skin, and if you want to avoid cancer and other health problems. Nature's Specialties, Pure Paws, Aubrey, Earthbath all are natural :biggrin: .
> 
> http://www.helium.com/items/824776-how-dan...in-your-shampoo
> 
> I'd also stay away from pet shampoos that will not list ingredients, bad sign.[/B]


Good links! Yesterday I threw away the human stuff that had been recommended for Claire... I took Spa Lavish shampoo, conditioner and facial wash to the groomer for all three of mine and I'm pleased with the results. My groomer uses Plum Silky but I like the Spa Lavish better.... The Plum Silky seemed to make Catcher's hair sort of greasy looking and not "full" .. I keep trying things to find the perfect one... this is the best so far, I think. Although it didn't make Claire's hair as silky as the human stuff. Each of mine has different hair texture, so I may end up with three different shampoos!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (rojenn @ Jul 4 2009, 11:12 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800857


> Good Morning Everyone and Happy July 4th!
> 
> Thank you for the shampoo information. I have read the Shampoo posts, yet, as a slow learner, and wishing to use my local resources, I have further queries.
> 
> ...


hmmm... I keep Gigi in full coat...never cut her hair yet. I use Aussie shampoo and cond. I use Ice and Ice mixed with soome water as a grooming spray. You should brush your malt out everyday, I go 2-3 days without brushing Gigi and she won't matt. That's how we maintain a full coat.  Haven't heard of the other shamp. and cond. you mentioned though.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

these two are excellent as well 

you can get this at some petcos and i use it on dd my allergy dog and no red bumps after shampooing and they have herbal shampoo and conditioner as well 

http://www.organics4yourpets.com/product.php?productid=226

this is another excellent shampoo that can be used on pets says on bottle and all ingredients are organic and safe 

http://www.drbronner.com/DBMS/OLBA04/BabyMildLiquidSoap.htm


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Snoopy has severe allergies so I need to be careful of what he eats and is bathed with I use this on him. 

http://www.naturesspecialtiesmfg.com/catal...=15&image=0
http://www.naturesspecialtiesmfg.com/catal...=28&image=0

KCee has very dry skin and gets frequent scabs from scratching I use this on him. 

http://lespoochs.com/shampooDetail.asp?inpItemCode=SH%25
http://lespoochs.com/detail-shampoo-hypocreme.htm


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

what are ingredients on the les pooches hypoallergenic as have not seen that one before 


QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Jul 4 2009, 03:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800970


> Snoopy has severe allergies so I need to be careful of what he eats and is bathed with I use this on him.
> 
> http://www.naturesspecialtiesmfg.com/catal...=15&image=0
> http://www.naturesspecialtiesmfg.com/catal...=28&image=0
> ...


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

LOL, you ask a 'simple' question and get a bunch of different answers. Soon, you'll have a cupboard full of products that will rival what is found at my house, hahaha.

I had a problem itcher that I was trying to grow a show coat on. Tried every product under the sun with little results and so i switched focus to her food. I switched from Solid Gold to Nature's Variety Prairie (after reading a post from Marj, I believe) and a few weeks later, my itching girl was no longer itching. And as a bonus, my tear staining improved on all of my dogs. Since that time, i haven't switched to a different brand of food. If it ain't broke, don't fix it!! 

The two shampoo/conditioner combos i use the most are 
Coat Handler
Dove Go Fresh (in the yellow bottle)

I dilute the shampoos/conditioners pretty well though and rinse, rinse, rinse. 

I also like the Nature's Specialty products and have been whipping those out again. This is definitely a topic that what works for one, doesn't work for them all!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I have my groomer use (I supply the shampoo) vet recommended EFA HYLYT Shampoo for Bella because she sometimes has skin allergy bumps.









HyLyt Shampoo is a gentle, hypoallergenic, soap-free formulation with natural moisturizing factors and essential fatty acids for luxurious cleansing of normal, dry or sensitive skin. HyLyt contains emollients for moisturizing and protein for conditioning. Optimal pH balance and enhanced with essential fatty acids (efa) for dermal renourishment. HyLyt Shampoo may be used in conjunction with topical therapeutics. Can be used on dogs, cats and horses. 



I have my groomer use (I supply the shampoo) Crown Royal Royal *#1 formula * for Krista because it smells great and she has no allergy problems.








Designed to specifically give a superfine texture with the proper amount of body.Amazingly high lathering and fortified with Biotin-Panthenol and Allantoin.Deep cleans and conditions both coat and skin, revitalizes damaged hair and retards shedding.Safe for use on dogs and cats


----------



## rojenn (Jun 14, 2009)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Jul 4 2009, 02:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800949


> these two are excellent as well
> 
> you can get this at some petcos and i use it on dd my allergy dog and no red bumps after shampooing and they have herbal shampoo and conditioner as well
> 
> ...



Thank you!!! Ro will appreciate the "organic" recommendation! Dr. Bonner's is also a fav and good to know that it is also positive for the Malt! Thank you so much for the information!!!

RoJenn


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

QUOTE (Carole @ Jul 4 2009, 07:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=801085


> I have my groomer use (I supply the shampoo) vet recommended EFA HYLYT Shampoo for Bella because she sometimes has skin allergy bumps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a client bring in the Hylyt Shampoo because her vet swithched her dog to Chlorhexidine so I deicided to try it on Coconut and she did pretty good with this!! She scratchs still some but I think she is just going to do that. I am waiting on Earthbath to send me some samples for my shop..


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

You can get earthbath at petco try it and if it does not work return it as i have had to do this as got tired of having a shampoo store at home


----------



## puppy lover (Dec 25, 2007)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jul 4 2009, 11:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=800866


> QUOTE (Puppy Lover @ Jun 24 2009, 01:42 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796247





> Please try to avoid anything not natural (whether pet or people products) for sensitive skin, and if you want to avoid cancer and other health problems. Nature's Specialties, Pure Paws, Aubrey, Earthbath all are natural :biggrin: .
> 
> http://www.helium.com/items/824776-how-dan...in-your-shampoo
> 
> I'd also stay away from pet shampoos that will not list ingredients, bad sign.[/B]


Good links! Yesterday I threw away the human stuff that had been recommended for Claire... I took Spa Lavish shampoo, conditioner and facial wash to the groomer for all three of mine and I'm pleased with the results. My groomer uses Plum Silky but I like the Spa Lavish better.... The Plum Silky seemed to make Catcher's hair sort of greasy looking and not "full" .. I keep trying things to find the perfect one... this is the best so far, I think. Although it didn't make Claire's hair as silky as the human stuff. Each of mine has different hair texture, so I may end up with three different shampoos!
[/B][/QUOTE]

:wavetowel2: :happy: arty: :happy dance: :wavetowel2: 
That's good news for you and your babies!


----------

